# Einfache Maschine zum Rollen bespulen gesucht



## Aali-Barba (21. Februar 2006)

Hat evtl. jemand eine Bauanleitung oder einige Tips für mich?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Einfache Maschine zum Rollen bespulen gesucht*

Also ich nehme immer das Handteil einer alten Telerute, so 90cm lang, mit Rollenhalter und einem Ring. Die Schnurspule kommt auf einen Sänger-Nabenhalter, so das sich die Spule sauber drehen kann. Das geht aber eigentlich auch mit vielen anderen Konstruktionen bis hin genügend großen alten Papieraufspieker, wo die Schnurspule drauf laufen kann.

Wenn Du sowas wie die Berkley-Sationen nachempfinden willst, wäre es mit einem Klapprollenhalter für Teleskopruten auf einem Stück Brett so ca. 40cm (durchbohrt, festgeschraubt) , einer Drahtöse vor der Rolle für die Schnurführung oder gleich mittels eines alten Rutenringes und einem langen Zapfen wie z.B. 1cm Buchenholz aus dem Baumarkt am gegenüberliegenden Ende für die Schnurspule auch schnell gebaut.
Bremszug kann man am Einfachsten mit aufgesteckten Ringgewichten erreichen, aber auch eine genügend riesengroße Lochscheibe mit einem Gummiband auf dem Zapfen befestigt und heruntergedrückt kann reichen.


----------



## vaaberg (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Einfache Maschine zum Rollen bespulen gesucht*

Hallo,

ich habe mir selbst was sgebaut war schon ganz prima, Multis und andere bespulen ging. 
Nur die Sache war zu groß und schwer. Deshalb dann der Entschluss mir das Berkley Teil zu kaufen, hab´s bisher nicht bereut. Leicht und klein und funktioniert. Und nen Linestripper mit Batterieantrieb ist auch dabei. Ich schlepp das Teil im WW immer mit nach Norge und wieder zurück. Liegt mit Ersatzspulen unauffällig in der Sitzbank.

Preis muss man sehen wo´s was dazu gibt. Habe letztens einen bei 1000 m Geflochtener Penn 51kg dazubekommen. Koste nixe extra. Freund hat sich gefreut.


----------



## Tom B (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Einfache Maschine zum Rollen bespulen gesucht*

schau mal da:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=48979

dort sind auch Bilder meiner Maschine|supergri 
funzt super das Teil #6 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## barta (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Einfache Maschine zum Rollen bespulen gesucht*

geiles gerät thomas...ich hab probleme mit dem gestänge, wo dann die spulen aufgesteckt werden... bekomm die nicht hin... also mit nichts, was ich hier rumfliegen hab und en dreher oder sowas kenn ich nicht...haste ne idee, woraus ich die bauen könnte? bin nämlich total begeistert von deiner maschine und würde sie sehr gerne nachbauen


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Einfache Maschine zum Rollen bespulen gesucht*

Thomas, #r


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Einfache Maschine zum Rollen bespulen gesucht*

schönes Teil Thomas ! #6

son ganz billiges Teil gibts irgendwo bei Askari ....
ne Plastikrollenhalterung die dann mit Gummibänder an der Rute befestigt wird ...


----------



## heinzrch (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Einfache Maschine zum Rollen bespulen gesucht*

Eberhard Wobbelholz beschreibt in 2001 Anglertricks eine Methode bei der er eine handbetriebene  Bohrmaschine vertikal in einen kleinen Schraubstock spannt und ins Bohrfutter ne dünne Schraube mit Scheiben und Mutter (
M3) spannt, auf der die Spule befestigt wird.
Mit einer Hand gekurbelt und mit der anderen die Schnur geführt könnte dieser Trick ganz passabel funktionieren.
Mit Papas bester  Schlagbohrmaschine wäre das aber zu gefährlich. Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung, da ich bevor ich mir mein Schnurspulgerät angeschafft habe, die Spulen in die Drehbank eingespannt hatte.
Wenn sich die Schnur wo verwickelt ist alles im Eimer, wenn der Finger im Weg war, isser nachher ab !
Also wirklich nur mit der Handbohrmaschine ohne Motor probieren....


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. März 2006)

*AW: Einfache Maschine zum Rollen bespulen gesucht*

#6 #6 Danke für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten. #6 #6


----------



## schwedenklausi (2. März 2006)

*AW: Einfache Maschine zum Rollen bespulen gesucht*

MEINE FRAU HATTE EINE NÄHMASCHINE , DIE DEFEKT WAR.
MOTOR UND " GASHEBEL" AUSGEBAUT UND FAST FERTIG
schwedenklaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. März 2006)

*AW: Einfache Maschine zum Rollen bespulen gesucht*



			
				heinzrch schrieb:
			
		

> Eberhard Wobbelholz beschreibt in 2001 Anglertricks eine Methode bei der er eine handbetriebene  Bohrmaschine  ...


Ich nutze gerne die Bohrmaschine oder einen Akkuschrauber zum Schnurstrippen. Wenn man alte Spulen zum Wegschmeissen über hat, ist das no problemo mit einen dicken Bolzen+Mutter das in die Maschine zu spannen, ansonsten braucht man ein Wickelbrett oder ähnliches um die Schnur gut herunterschneiden zu können. Ich habe das mal mit einem alten Drahtkleiderbügel versucht, da ging das mit dem loswerden der Schnur sehr gut, nur war der etwas instabil. 

Eine Maschine mit elektronischer Drehzahlregelung ist auf jeden Fall Pflicht und eine Rutschkupplung hat auch echte Vorteile, wenn sich mal was verklemmt wie z.B. durch Umwickeln der Schnur an der falschen Stelle. Eine einfache Verschraubung mit einer Unterlegscheibe läßt einer Schnurspule genau dieses Durchrutschmoment. Mit der Bohrmaschine ist da eine Spule in Rekordzeit abgestrippt. Auf eine Plastikspule kann ich so auch wieder Schnur herunternehmen und verwahren, wenn ich z.B. eine andere probieren möchte.

Meine letzte Neuerwerbung war ein Wollwickler mit 4 Armen, der einen sensationellen Wickeleinzug hat und wo sich die Schnur einfach zerschneiden läßt. Der geht manuell und ist auch sehr lustig. Meine Tochter liebt das Teil. Müßte den nach der Probe im letzten Sommer nur mal richtig aufbauen, mit Schnurführer usw..

Schnur aufwickeln tue ich aus den bekannten Problemen mit der Schnurverteilung immer noch manuell mit der Rolle, vorzugsweise bei mehreren ähnlichen vorhandenen Rollen dann mit einer Wormshaftrolle. Die Wickelkontur ist dann auch bei der schlechter ausgestatteten Schwesterrolle nachfolgend viel besser wegen der geringen aktiven Schnurlauflänge.


----------



## zanderzocker1 (5. März 2006)

*AW: Einfache Maschine zum Rollen bespulen gesucht*

machs mit ner bohrmaschiene wenn du dazu noch fragen hast dann schick mir ne nachricht

MFG Zanderzocker1


----------

